# Guppy Fry: Breeder nets and sponge filter questions



## Scy64

While I don't have any fry yet, I want to be prepared for when the time comes. I currently have a breeder net, and have been looking at small tanks for fry, though I don't want to buy anything new if the breeder net works. Would it work to use the breeder net to house the fry?

Also as far as filters for a small tank: I've heard of people using some type of sponge filter? Something small and not mechanical (I have an emty 10g tank, but I have a feeling that the fry wouldn't be able to find their food easily in that). If I were to get a smaller tank, how does the sponge filter work? Is it an actual product out there, or is it something perhaps composed just out of sponges? Any information would be helpful!


----------



## leafgirl115

how big it the tank you are going to put the breeder net in? I fine that that work well


----------



## Scy64

The breeder net would be in a 10g. I do have some corys in there too, but there's enough room between the breeder net and the substrate for to swim around the bottom uninterupted (and they seem to like it- they used to sit under it). The only non-bottom fish are the three guppies, and then whatever fry I get eventually.


----------



## FortWayneFish

It might just suit your purpose toget a few plastic plants and float them ontop of the water. This way the fry have someplace to hide from the adult guppies. A breeder net will also suit your purpose. The fry can be kept in the net until they are big enough not to be eaten by the adult guppies.

When you get over run by Guppies which should be within a couple months, another tank will need to be started. Becareful because the starting of a new tank has been known to cause MTS ( Multiple Tank Syndrome ) the need for more and more tanks.

A sponge filter is simple air driven filter that requires nothing more then an airpump to work. 








I stole this picture from Bayleesfishees, He had posted a lot of sponge filters in the sunday night auction.

all you need is an airline and airpump and presto filteration.

Hope this answers all your questions, if not ask some more I am sure someone will answer you


----------



## Scy64

Thanks for the info! I have some plastic plants in there already (they're in a corner to make almost a 'forest' type feel), along with the other plants that have been in the tank all along. The guppies really seem to enjoy it, and I notice they don't go further then the top few leaves. Hopefully, it'll allow fry to hide until I can find them! I've only had these fish for no more then a week, so I'm not sure where along in pregency the two females are. I know one is getting nippy, and someone suggestion that was a sign of pregnency. Guess I'll just have to wait and see!

I do have that seperate tank for later on, so we'll see how soon I need it. It's already cycled, which is nice, and has plants and everything. Just no fish. =)

Good news on the fry front, I have a friend who's considering getting a 10g tank, so she can keep some guppies too (whenever mine have fry that I can safely give to her). I know that I've got one open home for the babies!


----------



## leafgirl115

Thats great!


----------



## darkfalz

I'm expecting baby Platies soon. I wonder, how long until you can tell the difference between males and females and separate them? Will I be able to do it before they are sexually mature?


----------



## leafgirl115

Yes you can do it befor they are mature. I usualy now at 1 month or befor. BUt if you now what your looking for you can tell very soon after they are borne


----------

